# No ChatearÁs



## Fabian

Siendo el gran mandamiento de los foros el NO CHATEARÁS, pues que haya una penalización para quienes lo infrinjan dejándolos unos días sin poder participar a ver si así se nos quita lo pecador. 

¿Buena solución, no?


----------



## belén

Qué sugerencia más rara Fabián.
Yo sigo confiando en el sentido común de la gente, no creo en lo de "la letra con sangre entra", prefiero pensar que el ser humano es capaz de entender y razonar las sugerencias y normas sociales sin que tengamos que recurrir a cosas tan feas como el castigo y la penalización,

Llámame utópica o idealista, pero prefiero que nuestro pequeño mundo del WR no necesite de castigos ni penalizaciones. 

Desgraciadamente a veces hay que prohibirle la entrada a gente que ha abusado del foro por diversas razones, pero queremos que eso ocurra lo menos posible y la filosofía de este lugar es recurrir siempre al diálogo y a las normas de la buena educación,

Saludos,
Belén


----------



## cuchuflete

belen said:
			
		

> * Llámame utópica o idealista, *
> Saludos,
> Belén



Hola utópica e idealista colega BE

¡bien dicho!

otro utópico,
C.


----------



## Fabian

belen said:
			
		

> Qué sugerencia más rara Fabián.
> Yo sigo confiando en el sentido común de la gente, no creo en lo de "la letra con sangre entra", prefiero pensar que el ser humano es capaz de entender y razonar las sugerencias y normas sociales sin que tengamos que recurrir a cosas tan feas como el castigo y la penalización,
> 
> Llámame utópica o idealista, pero prefiero que nuestro pequeño mundo del WR no necesite de castigos ni penalizaciones.
> 
> Desgraciadamente a veces hay que prohibirle la entrada a gente que ha abusado del foro por diversas razones, pero queremos que eso ocurra lo menos posible y la filosofía de este lugar es recurrir siempre al diálogo y a las normas de la buena educación,
> 
> Saludos,
> Belén


 
Bueno yo participo en otro foro que no es de idiomas y allí se penaliza a los participantes dejándoles algunos días sin poder mandar sus comentarios y tiene buenos resultados. Desafortunadamente así funcionamos los humanos, pero no es tan grave para decir que "la letra con sangre entra."

Quizá si inventan las tarjetas amarillas de amonestación como en el fútbol para los reincidentes, con 2 previas advertencias se les da una tarjeta roja temporal.  Pero en fin sólo son ideas ya ustedes sabrán si son convenientes o no al mundo Word Reference.

Los quiero


----------



## lsp

Curiosity: would the yellow penalty flag concept be something like the reputation points we had once upon a time?


----------



## o'clock

Fabian said:
			
		

> Siendo el gran mandamiento de los foros el NO CHATEARÁS, pues que haya una penalización para quienes lo infrinjan dejándolos unos días sin poder participar a ver si así se nos quita lo pecadores
> 
> ¿Buena solución, no?


 
Buenas noches.

Nunca he entrado en un chat (lo digo en serio).

¿Qué es lo que hacen que no es apropiado en este Foro?

Agradecería me lo explicaran, para no caer en ello.

Un saludo.-


----------



## alc112

Sería hacer acotaciones que no son importantes al tema.
Por ejemplo si yo te digo acá que me compre un celular yluego tu posteas, por ejemplo, de qué marca es y yo te respondo de la que es. Eso es chat, también off topic


----------



## o'clock

alc112 said:
			
		

> Sería hacer acotaciones que no son importantes al tema.
> Por ejemplo si yo te digo acá que me compre un celular yluego tu posteas, por ejemplo, de qué marca es y yo te respondo de la que es. Eso es chat, también off topic


 
Muchas gracias, lo tendré en cuenta.


----------



## elroy

lsp said:
			
		

> Curiosity: would the yellow penalty flag concept be something like the reputation points we had once upon a time?



Oh, so we don't have those anymore?    I wasn't aware of that!


----------



## lauranazario

elroy said:
			
		

> Oh, so we don't have those anymore?    I wasn't aware of that!


Yup.... "reputation capabilities" were discontinued by Mike Kellogg some time ago as a result of certain people's abuse. 
So, in order to prevent any further and future misuse of said capability (say, one person using it as a form of 'retaliation' against any Forero), it's been permanently disabled.

Saludos,
LN


----------



## Cath.S.

Who needs reputation points when they can have a reputation?

I would like to say I am against punishment just because personal experience as a former teacher has shown me that one gets the exact same results without punishing - no, I tell a lie,_ better _ results and for better reasons too. I'd rather have people follow rules because they understand them and see how useful they are than having them obeying because they're afraid.


----------



## elroy

I know this is the "comments and suggestions" forum but just a tiny little correction...



			
				egueule said:
			
		

> Who needs reputation points when they can have a reputation?
> 
> I would like to say I am against punishment just because personal experience as a former teacher has shown me that one gets the exact same results without punishing - no, I tell a lie,_ better _ results and for better reasons too. I'd rather have people follow rules because they understand them and see how useful they are than having them *obey *  because they're afraid.


----------



## Ana Raquel

o'clock said:
			
		

> ¿Qué es lo que hacen que no es apropiado en este Foro?
> 
> Agradecería me lo explicaran, para no caer en ello.


Hi o'clock,
lo que no se debe hacer en los foros, este o cualquier otro, suele estar explicado en las reglas, o en "guidelines, terms and conditions".

Lo peor en los foros son los trolls. Lo bueno es que son muy pocos y que es fácil detectarlos, pero qué pesados son!


----------



## el_novato

Ana Raquel said:
			
		

> ... Lo peor en los foros son los trolls. Lo bueno es que son muy pocos y que es fácil detectarlos, pero qué pesados son!



¿Qué es un troll?


----------



## Ana Raquel

Esto:

En Internet, troll es un término en jerga usado para describir:# Una persona que escribe mensajes (en grupos de noticias u otros foros) con la única intención de provocar respuestas de los demás, o causar molestias u ofensas.# Un mensaje expresamente ideado para incitar controversia o resultar ofensivo. (Muchos mensajes pueden inadvertidamente provocar discordia como daño colateral, pero no son trolls en tales casos.) 
es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Troll_(Internet)

Los troll son personas que se dedican a enviar a los newsgroup, listas de correo y foros de discusión, mensajes provocativos (cuyos temas son preferentemente el machismo, la xenofobia, el racismo, el terrorismo) y cuyo único objetivo es desencadenar las respuestas encendidas de los demás usuarios.
www.telecable.es/personales/carlosmg1/glosario_t.htm

usuario que participa con la intención de provocar a los demás usuarios y hacerles perder el tiempo.
es.wikibooks.org/wiki/Manual_de_uso_wiki_/_Glosario_wiki


----------



## traveler

We can do a list of trolls in this foro.

thanks


----------



## cuchuflete

traveler said:
			
		

> We can do a list of trolls in this foro.
> 
> thanks



Gracias Traveler,

Si encuentras una de estas criaturas, en vez de satisfacerla con atención pública, sería mejor que avises a cualquier Mod.

un saludo,
Cuchuflete


Gracias a Ana Raquel y a FunnyDeal por las correcciones


----------

